# Need help with jar dating/info please



## nasus23 (Nov 26, 2017)

[FONT=&amp]I'm trying to research two jars I acquired, but having trouble finding any similar. I'll share some photos (hopefully they’re clear enough). The first reads “The Ball Mason’s Patent Nov 30th 1858”. The second reads “Mason’s Patent Nov 30th 1858.” Any help would be greatly appreciated![/FONT]


----------



## coreya (Nov 27, 2017)

The first (the ball) appears to be a # 265 in the Red Book and was made from 1888 - 1893 and should have a ground lip. The number on the base is a mold #. See this site for everything Ball related https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/balljarcollectorscommunitycenter/ , The second looks like a # 1787 in the Red Book but better pictures would be needed of the front ie is the th after 30 underlined? Also is it ground lip vs smooth lip? This jar were made over a 50 or so year period as late as the early 1900's by numerous manufacturers. Both are nice jars to have in a collection, not terrible valuable but nice to have.


----------

